# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Oι πουλοπιαστες άρχισαν να φοβούνται..!!!

## xarhs

οι ΠΟΥΛΟΠΙΑΣΤΕΣ φιλες και φιλοι  αρχησαν να μας φοβουνται...!!!!

εχουμε ΔΥΝΑΜΗ και αυτο αρχησαν να το καταλαβαινουν ολοι....!!!!!!!!!!!

θελω ολοι οταν βλεπουμε πιασμενα χωρις δαχτυλιδι , να ενημερωνουμε τους αρμοδιους φορεις γιατι φαινεται να εχει σημαντικα αποτελεσματα..!!!!

ειμαστε πολλοι , ειμαστε ΔΥΝΑΤΟΙ και αυτο αρχησαν να το ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ...............


θα σας παραθεσω ενα προσωπικο διαλογο με ενα παιδι που εχει πιασμενα....... για να δειτε οτι η προσπαθεια ολων μας αρχησε να αποδιδει καρπους..!!!!


εγω:  καλησπερα βαγγελη...!!!! να σε ρωτησω ασχολεισαι και με καναρινια?


***** ΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΓΡΙΑ ΩΔΙΚΑ ΠΤΗΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ


εγω: εγω εχω με τα καναρινια πολλα χρονια με τα μελισσια φετος

*****
*ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΝΤΟΚΥΜΑΝΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ.ΤΑ ΘΑΥΜΑΖΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ
*
*ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΔΑΣΑΡΧΕΣ.


*εγω: για τα αγρια?


****** *ΝΑΙ.ΕΧΩ ΑΓΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΚΤΡΕΦΩ ΕΓΩ,ΜΕ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ.ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΑΚΡΗ ΑΝ ΘΑΡΘΟΥΝ*


εγω: 
ναι αμα εχεις με δαχτυλιδια




φλωρους ?



ποιος θα σε πειραξει?



με καρδερινες ασχολεισαι?


*******  

*ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΕΚΤΡΟΦΕΙΣ,ΠΙΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΣΑ ΑΓΡΙΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ

*


*ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΣΟΥΝ.ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΙΔΙ.ΕΧΩ ΖΕΥΓΗ ΦΛΩΡΩΝ,ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΑΘΑΚΙΑ*


Παιδια , εχω βαρεθει να τα λεω σε ολους τα ιδια , σε αυτον δεν ειπα τιποτα περι αιχμαλωσιας εξαλλου αν ελεγα δεν θα μαθαινα και αυτα που σας παρεθεσα.....

μπορουμε ομορφα και ωραια αφου εχουμε το ΝΟΜΟ στα χερια μας , να μην χρειαστει να τσακωνομαστε με κανεναν τους.. απλα ενα τηλεφωνακι στο δασαρχειο 

απλα τα πραγματα.......

----------


## mitsman

Χαρη το ξερεις οτι και εσυ εισαι παρανομος με τον αριθμο καναρινιων που εχεις στην κατοχη σου??? και εγω! και οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ είμαι νόμιμος με 2 πουλάκια...  :: 
Βασικά αν μένεις σε διαμέρισμα μπορείς να έχεις μέχρι 2 κατοικίδια, έτσι ξέρω!!!  :winky: 

Φαντάσου κάποιος που έχει ως κατοικίδια μυρμήγκια...  :Happy: 

Άλλο όμως το ένα άλλο το άλλο..... Δημήτρη!!!  :Happy: 
Βασικά παράνομα είναι και τα "ιθαγενή εκτροφής", τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα αλλά ο οποιοσδήποτε τα έχει.... πφφφ....

----------


## Efthimis98

Ααα... και κάτι ακόμη...
Τις περισσότερες φορές και μήνυση να κάνεις αυτούς δεν τους νοιάζει, τουλάχιστον τους περισσότερους... ότι να είναι! 

Και εγώ δεν μπορώ μέσω του διαδικτύου να κάνω καταγγελία ανώνυμη...;;;

----------


## mitsman

Εκει ηθελα να καταληξω Ευθυμακο οτι ακομη και εγω που τα ιθαγενη μου ειναι εκτροφης και δαχτυλιδωμενα ειναι παρανομα πουλια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Άρα;;;; τι κάνουμε... αφήνουμε το εμπόριο άγριων πουλιών να ενεργεί ελεύθερα;;;  :Anim 45:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

με αδεια (δεν ξερω λεπτομερειες) μπορεις να εχεις παραπανω πουλια απο το επιτρεπτο οριο. το επιτρεπτο οριο ειναι πεντε πουλια..

----------


## stephan

> Βασικά αν μένεις σε διαμέρισμα μπορείς να έχεις μέχρι 2 κατοικίδια, έτσι ξέρω!!!


Αυτό ευτυχώς ισχύει μόνο για γάτες και σκύλους διαφορετικά η μισοί Έλληνες θα ήταν παραβάτες....  ::

----------


## mitsman

Χτιζουμε παιδια σαν εσας........    :Happy0159:

----------


## xarhs

εγω παιδια μονος μου τα βγαζω εδω και χρονια οσα πουλια εχω..... δεν εχει νομιζω δικαιωμα να μου κανει καποιος κατι.... θα του βαλω φωτο απο αναπαραγωγες για αποδειξεις  :Party0024:

----------


## Efthimis98

> διαφορετικά η μισοί Έλληνες θα ήταν παραβάτες....


Στέφανε, ενώ τώρα δεν είναι; που έχουμε αυτό το σύστημα-νόμο, όχι όμως με τα κατοικίδια μόνο.... 




> Χτιζουμε παιδια σαν εσας........


Αυτές οι απαντήσεις σου βρε Δημήτρη, με κάνουν να σκάω από τα γέλια... είναι τόσο αυθόρμητες!!!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

> εγω παιδια μονος μου τα βγαζω εδω και χρονια οσα πουλια εχω..... δεν εχει νομιζω δικαιωμα να μου κανει καποιος κατι.... θα του βαλω φωτο απο αναπαραγωγες για αποδειξεις


Όταν τα πουλιά γεννιούνται υπό την κατοχή κάποιου δηλ. δεν μετράνε, δεν το κατάλαβα καλά... μου το εξηγείς λίγο;  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Ευθυμη πραγματικα ειναι αυτο που πιστευω.... ειναι το μονο μετρο αντιμετωπισης!!!! Ειμαι απολυτα πεπεισμενος για αυτο!

Χαρη σου ξαναλεω εισαι παρανομος!

----------


## stephan

> Στέφανε, ενώ τώρα δεν είναι; που έχουμε αυτό το σύστημα-νόμο, όχι όμως με τα κατοικίδια μόνο....


Όσο αφορά τα κατοικίδια δεν εγω πάντως είμαι διότι (δύστυχώς) δεν έχω ούτε ενα σκύλο ή γάτα άλλα ούτε και κάποιο θηλυκό κατοικίδιο(κοίτα να δεις!) πλέων  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

δεν ξερω και εγω αν ισχυει ευθυμη...... παντως εγω μονος μου τα αναπαραγω εδω και χρονια...  παιδια και ας υπαρχει νομος ποιος θα εφαρμοσει κατι τετοιο?

ενω με τα αγρια οπως βλεπετε εφαρμοζεται......

τι θα μου πουν σου κατασχουμαι τα καναρινια επειδη εχεις πολλα? δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εφαρμοστει και αν εφαρμοστει θα τους παρουμε με τις ντοματες.....

----------


## Efthimis98

> Όσο αφορά τα κατοικίδια δεν είμαι διότι (δύστυχώς) δεν έχω ούτε ενα σκύλο ή γάτα άλλα ούτε και κάποιο θηλυκό κατοικίδιο(κοίτα να δεις!) πλέων


όλοι οι άλλοι Έλληνες.... ;;;  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

> τι θα μου πουν σου κατασχουμαι τα καναρινια επειδη εχεις πολλα? δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εφαρμοστει και αν εφαρμοστει θα τους παρουμε με τις ντοματες.....


Χάρη είτε εφαρμόζουμε όλους τους νόμους ή κανέναν... όχι μόνο αυτούς που μας συμφέρει!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

πρεπει να υπαρχει και μια λογικη ο καθε νομος και να απευθυνεται στη μειωνοτητα του πλυθησμου........ 

σκεψου να βγει ενας νομος , απαγορευονται τα σκυλια στα μπαλκονια....... επειδη απειλουν την δημοσια υγεια.

υπαρχει περιπτωση να εφαρμοστει?

ενας νομος πρεπει να απευθυνεται στην μειωνοτητα ενος πλυθησμου για να εφαρμοστει.......

----------


## xarhs

το ολο θεμα με τους πουλοπιαστες γινεται επειδη οι καταγγελιες πεφτουν σαν βροχη.... και οι οικολογοι ολο και αυξανονται.

ποιος θα καταγγειλει εμενα που χω καναρινια στο μπαλκονι? υπαρχει περιπτωση να ενοχληθει κανενας ποτε?

----------


## mitsman

κι ομως χαρη εχουν ενοχληθει καποιοι για τα καναρινια σου και προσωπικα εγω εχω δεχθει τα παραπονα καποιων και για εσενα προσωπικα!

----------


## xarhs

ναι , ενοχληθηκαν.... ποσοι ειναι 1? 2?  τι καταγγελια θα κανουν ξερουν που μενω?

μιλαμε για καταγγελιες με ονομα και στοιχεια....... 

για να κανει καποιος καταγγελια πρεπει να τον ενοχλει κατι , να προσβαλει τα πιστευω του , η να δυσκολευει την καθημερινη του ζωη.

καταγγελια απο ζηλια η δεν ξερω και εγω τι δεν ειναι καταγγελια.....

δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να υπαρξει ανθρωπος που να κανει καταγγελια επειδη εχεις καναρινια στο μπαλκονι...

αφου δεν στεκει , και εσυ ο ιδιος ξερεις οτι δεν προκειτε να εφαρμοστει

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι αλλά Χάρη υπάρχει σαν νόμος... και οι πουλοπιάστες το ίδιο λένε! Άρα, τι κάνουμε μια τρύπα στο νερό....

----------


## mitsman

Χαρη μου ειτε το θες ειτε οχι απο την στιγμη που υπαρχει νομος στεκει και παραστεκει!
Οπως μπορεις να κανεις εσυ μια καταγγελια σε εναν πουλοπιαστη, ετσι μπορουν να κανουν σε εμενα που δεν εχω τα απαραιτητα χαρτια για τα ιθαγενη μου και με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο θα μπορουν να το κανουν και σε εσενα που εχεις παραπανω πουλια απο οσα οριζει ο νομος.....

Το ξερω οτι για εσενα ειναι παραλογο αλλα για τους "οικολογους" ειναι το λιγοτερο που πρεπει να γινεται! Προς το παρον εχουν να ασχολουνται με τα χειροτερα, οταν αυτα περασουν θα ερθει και η σειρα μου και η δικη σου....... μην σε νοιαζει!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια ετσι και εφαρμοστει τετοιος νομος  το καταλαβαινετε τι θα παθουμε??????

παιδια ας δουμε στο εξωτερικο που ειναι ο καθρευτης του μελλοντος γιατι η ελλαδα ειναι πισω οπως και να το κανουμε...

εφαρμοζεται τετοιος νομος στο εξωτερικο?

----------


## johnakos32

Νομίζω έγραψα λάθος μήνυμα ας μεταφερθεί στο θέμα αναπαραγωγής καναρινιών του χάρη παρακαλώ και συγγνώμη.όσο για το παρόν θέμα με το αν είμαστε παράνομοι Εμείς με τα παραπάνω καναρίνακια μου φαίνεται ανούσιο.

----------


## jk21

οταν θα ερθει η ωρα να ασχοληθουν μαζι μου οι << οικολογοι >>  γιατι εχω παραπανω απο 5 πουλια  ,παει να πει οτι θα εχουν ηδη << καθαρισει >> με τους πουλοπιαστες 

ας γινει και ας μην εχω ουτε ενα καναρινι .Δεν ζω για να εχω καναρινια ,αλλα για να δω τα λαμογια να κρυβονται στο χρονοντουλαπο ! 

εγω αυτο που λαμβανω απο το παρον θεμα ,ειναι οτι

δεν φοβουνται τους << οικολογους >> ,γιατι αυτοι υπηρχανε και μαλιστα παλιοτερα πιο ισχυροι με περισσοτερους  εθελοντες κοντα τους ,που ειτε δεν ειχαν τη δυναμη των << οικολογων >> αν αυτοι ηταν αγνοι (και πηγαν να ξεκουρασθουν σπιτι και στην καφετερια ,κανοντας τα σταφυλια << κρεμασταρια >> σαν την αλεπου  ) ειτε ειδαν οπως σε καθε κοινωνικη ομαδα και σε αυτους ,οχι και  τοσο αγνοτητα παντου και απομακρυνθηκανε  απογοητευμενοι 

φοβουνται την ολοενα μεγαλυτερη ενεργοποιηση των απλων πολιτων ,των νεων παιδιων που δεν δισταζουν σαν εμας τους παλιοτερους και κανουν καταγγελιες στο  διαδικτυο .... και αυτα τα παιδια βρισκονται και αναμεσα μας και ξερουμε συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις που γινανε καταγγελιες στο facebook ,που γινανε συγκεκριμενες  καταγγελιες σε δασαρχεια .Αυτα τα παιδια ειτε ειναι αναμεσα μας σαν μελη ,ειτε δεν ειναι ,καπου διαβαζουνε οτι τα πουλια στη φυση ,γεννιουνται να ειναι ελευθερα ! 

καπου βρηκαν στηριγμα σε αυτο που η συνειδηση και η αγνη ψυχη τους τους προσταζε και τους οδηγουσε !!! 
αυτα τα παιδια θα γινουν οι αυριανοι εθελοντες οικοπρακτες και με αγνη ψυχη θα φερουν το ονειρο πιο κοντα !!! 



και ας μην εχω ουτε ενα πουλακι !

----------


## Steliosan

Αρα και το φορο ειναι παρανομο γιατι τρεφει στους κολπους του παρανομους εκτροφεις ετσι;
Συσταση εγκληματικης οργανωσης...τοτε ολα τα φορα στην Ελλαδα με ολα τα ζωα θα πρεπει να τα κλεισουν,α ρε Σφακιανακη θα εχεις δουλεια μεχρι να πεθανεις.

----------


## ninos

σίγουρα υπάρχουν 

α)οι νόμοι του κράτους
β)και οι νόμοι που ορίζει η φύση 


Ειδικά για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, τι είναι τελικά χειρότερο ; H παραβίαση το (α) ή το (β) ; Ας αναρωτηθούμε...

----------


## YELLOW

Χαρη οχι μονο υπαρχει νομος αλλα μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι το εμαθα απο πειραγμα του γειτονα μου (ο οποιος δεν έχει θέμα προς το παρων με τα πουλια και βοηθάει κιόλας οταν του ζητηθει ως χάρη) που το διάβασε σε ενημερωτικό έντυπο του Δήμου όπου ανήκουμε και το ανέφερε σαν απόφαση του για εφαρμογή . Δεν θυμάμαι εάν ανέφερε την περίπτωση κάποιας αίτησης για να συντηρείς περισσότερα απο 5 αλλά καταλαβαίνεις ότι εάν θέλει καποιος σου την κάνει την ζημιά και  με τον νόμο .

----------


## Efthimis98

Εστειλα μηνυμα στην ΕΚΠΑΖ Θεσσαλονικης για ενα πετ σοπ στο **** που φερνει 10αδες απο καρδερινες που σε μια εβδομαδα εξαφανιζονται και φερνουν αλλα .... κριμα, και απο οσο θυμαμαι ηταν και μικρα δεν ειχαν μασκα
Μακαρι να τα σωσουν....

----------


## jk21

Ευθυμη ενημερωσε και το δασαρχειο αν μπορεις

----------


## Efthimis98

Γίνεται μέσω κάποιας σελίδας να στείλω κάποια αναφορά;

----------


## jk21

Δες εδω .δεν ξερω για σελιδα αλλα μπορεις τηλεφωνικα 

Καρδερινα μάλλον πιασμένη.Τι να κάνω?

----------


## Efthimis98

Τελικά παρέμεινα με την ΕΚΠΑΖ για ότι αφορά σε αυτό το θέμα. Έκανα μία επίσκεψη στο εν λόγο μαγαζί και έβγαλα μερικές φωτό με τα άγρια...! Ελπίζω να πράξουν το καλύτερο για όλους μας! 
Περιμένω απάντηση. 

Τους είπα επίσης να βάλουν κάποιο βιντεάκι ή φωτό για να τα καμαρώσουμε ελεύθερα... αν και είναι δευτερεύον ζήτημα, πρώτα η ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΊΑ τους!  :Happy:

----------


## Stavros

Ευθύμη το ΕΚΠΑΖ, εκτός από συστάσεις δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα. Ότι ακριβώς μπορεί και κάποιος ιδιώτης μόνος του δηλαδή. Μόνο το δασαρχείο μπορεί, μετά από επώνυμη καταγγελία. Εκτός αν το ΕΚΠΑΖ αναλάβει εκείνο να κάνει την καταγγελία, διαφορετικά φοβάμαι ότι θα τα βλέπεις για πολύν καιρό εκεί τα πουλάκια.

----------


## jk21

Σταυρο για αυτο ανεφερα να απευθυνθει και στο ιδιο το δασαρχειο ,αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι και το Εκπαζ θα πραξει τα δεοντα

----------


## Efthimis98

Σήμερα ο κ.Στέλιος από την ΕΚΠΑΖ ήρθε στο  ****** αυτοπροσώπως και πήγαμε στο εν λόγο pet shop. Είδαμε τα άγρια πιασμένα πουλιά τα οποία ήταν αρκετά πολλά, και πήγε ο ίδιος και κατέθεσε και εγγράφως καταγγελία. Την Τρίτη θα κάνουν την έφοδο... και από ότι μου είπε θα στείλουν και "φορτηγάκι" για να πάρουν τα πουλιά λόγω αριθμού... 
Επίσης, μου είπε ότι θα μου στείλει και φωτογραφίες από την απελευθέρωση και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ, πάρα πολύ!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο ευθυμη....!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

:: 

Βγαζω το καπέλο για αλλη μια φορα στη νεολαία !!! τι να λεμε τωρα?????????

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Ευθυμη !

Εσβησα προσωρινα ,για τα αδιακριτα βλεμματα ,την περιοχη του πετ σοπ .... δεν ξερεις καμμια φορα ... 

την επομενη της εφοδου με το καλο ,θα συμπληρωθει κανονικα ! 

αν παντως θες ,την επαναφερω αμεσως

----------


## stephan

Μπράβο ρε Ευθύμη! 
Αντε, να συνεχίσουμε έτσι και δεν θα μείνει κανένας πουλοπιάστης στη Θεσσαλονίκη.. :Party0024:

----------


## lagreco69

Πολλα μπραβο!!!!! και απο εμενα αρχοντα Ευθυμη.  :Happy: 




> Την Τρίτη θα κάνουν την έφοδο... και από ότι μου είπε θα στείλουν και "φορτηγάκι" για να πάρουν τα πουλιά λόγω αριθμού...


Εφοσον θα χρειαστει και φορτηγακι, φανταζομαι τι θα ειχε μαζεψει. 

Πολλα μπραβο!!!! στον Στελιο, στην ΕΚΠΑΖ αλλα και σε ολες τις αλλες οργανωσεις που απλοχερα φροντιζουν!! τα ζωα και τους ξαναδινουν το δικαιωμα, να επιστρεφουν εκει που πραγματικα ανηκουν.

----------


## johnakos32

α ρε Ευθυμη τι να λεμε τωρα ....μπραβο και παλι μπραβο επισης σε ευχαριστουμε εκανες αυτο που πρεπει!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, αλλά ειλικρινά οι ευχαριστίες ανήκουν όλες στον συγκεκριμένο παιδί που πραγματικά κάνει τα πάντα για να φροντίζει τα άγρια... είναι αρκετά ευσυνείδητος και με άποψη ...  :Happy:  
Επίσης, να σας ενημερώσω ότι το μαγαζί ήταν φουλ από παγίδες κ.τ.λ ... τα οποία θα κατασχεθούν! 

Ααα, ξέχασα να πω ότι τα πουλιά ήταν πάρα πολά , κυρίως καρδερίνες αλλά και σπίνους και δεν συμμαζεύετε όπως θα μπορέσετε να δείτε και στις φωτό που θα δημοσιευθούν μετά την κατάσχεση και απελευθέρωση των πουλιών μαζί με τις φωτογραφίες που θα δημοσιευτούν και εδώ από την απελευθέρωση. Θα δείτε ότι σε μία εβδομάδα πεθαίνουν 10άδες πουλιά, δηλ. πριν μία εβδομάδα που έβγαλα φωτό κάποια άγρια για να τα δείξω στο κ. Στέλιο τα πουλιά ήταν φρέσκα, κάποια από τα πουλιά που κατάφεραν να επιβιώσουν ήταν φουσκωμένα ή ετοιμοθάνατα... βέβαια είχαν φέρει και καινούργια παραλαβή. Και τα κλουβιά ήταν φίσκα από πιασμένα...
Δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπετε να σας πω και το κόστος που θα κλιθεί να πληρώσει το pet shop για κάθε πουλί... αν επιτρέπετε πείτε μου... και μιλάμε για κλούβες σαν 90 ζευγαρώστρες με 15αριές και 20αριές στοιβαγμένες καρδερίνες! 
Αυτό το είπα και στον κ.Στέλιο, μακάρι να τους γίνει μάθημα και να μην ξαναφέρουν... !

Δημήτρη σε καμία περίπτωση δεν με ενόχλησε, ίσα ίσα ήταν κάτι που το έγραψα διστακτικά...

----------


## jk21

Αν ολα πανε καλα ,θα γινει γερος τζερτζελες ! θα το χαρω οσο οτιδηποτε απο τη στιγμη που ξεκινησε αυτη η παρεα ! 

τις προαλλες ο Στεφανος ,τωρα ο Ευθυμης ,αυριο χιλια νεα παιδια ,θα τους κανουν να τρεμουν ! Παιδια να στε πάντοτε ετσι μαχητικοι και ασυμβιβαστοι και να μην μας μοιασετε !

Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο !!!

----------


## vag21

μην σας παρουν χαμπαρι στο τελος και δεν βρουν ουτε πουπουλο.

----------


## jk21

για αυτο εσβησα την περιοχη ....

ετσι και αλλιως γεματη θα ειναι η συμπρωτευουσα και με πολλα αλλα  .Μονο που σκεφτομαι οτι οποιος κλεπταποδοχος πετσοπας διαβασει το thread ,θα νοιωθει οτι μπορει να λεμε για αυτον ,πλακα θα εχει για μια μερα να τρεχει να κρυψει αυτα που δεν κρυβονται ...

----------


## Efthimis98

*ΤΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΛΟ, ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ....*


Τελικά η έφοδος διεξάχθηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχία!  :Happy: 
Αυτά γράφτηκαν στην ιστοσελίδα της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Δασοφυλακών Δημόσιων Υπαλλήλων!!!
Έχει δύο περιπτώσεις, αυτή που λέει για το πασίγνωστο πετ σοπ, αυτό είναι που σας περιγράφω.  :winky: 





> *ΝΕΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟΥ ΑΓΡΙΑΣ ΠΑΝΙΔΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΑΣΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ*   Σε δύο απανωτές εφόδους τους οι συνάδελφοι Δασοφύλακες του Δασαρχείου  Θεσσαλονίκης, μία σε αγροτική κατοικία και μία σε πασίγνωστο κατάστημα  Petshop της Θεσσαλονίκης, κατάσχεσαν πάνω από 100 εγχώρια ωδικά πτηνά  όλων των ειδών, πάνω από 50 κλουβιά και εκατοντάδες μέτρα διχτυών και  παγίδων. Τα ωδικά πτηνά απελευθερώθηκαν αμέσως στο Περιαστικό Δάσος του  Σέιχ-Σού, τα δε μέσα αιχμαλωσίας και της παράνομης εμπορίας άγριας  πανίδας έχουν κατακλύσει κυριολεκτικά τους περιορισμένους χώρους  αποθήκευσης του Δασαρχείου. Των επιτυχημένων επιχειρήσεων συνέδραμαν και  ιδιωτικοί φύλακες θήρας των τοπικών Κυνηγετικών Οργανώσεων.
> 
> 
>              
>   
>   
>  * Πηγή : http://omospondiadasofylakon.blogspo...g-post_17.html
> (*έχει και άλλες φωτό από μία άλλη έφοδο σε άλλο μέρος. Έβαλα τις εικόνες από αυτή που αναφέρεται στο θέμα αυτό)
> *


Και μερικές φωτό που τράβηξα εγώ... για τις δείξω στα παιδιά της ΕΚΠΑΖ πριν έρθει ο συμπαθέστατος κος Στέλιος... !  :Happy: 




















*
Στο καλό να πάτε όλα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Καλή Ελευθερία!!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι!!!
Μπραβο, μπραβο.. μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## Μπία

Πάντα λυπόμουν τα φυλακισμένα άγρια.Όταν είναι συγγενής σου ο παγιδευτής και βλέπεις τις παγίδες τι κάνεις?Αν είναι προσβάσιμα τα ελευθερώνω.Κανένα δεν τραγουδάει ούτε άκουσα ποτέ κανένα.Μόνο παραπονεμένους ήχους ακούω.
Σε σχετική ερώτηση τι γίνεται στο εξωτερικό σας ενημερώνω πως μέχρι πριν 6 χρόνια στην Ολλανδία μπορούσες να δώσεις πουλιά στο pet shop κ να προμηθευτείς τροφες.Τα πουλιά που γνωρίζω ήταν love birds.Τώρα απαγορεύεται και τα πουλιά ζευγαρώνουν και πετιούνται τα αυγά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπία μία ωραιότατη καταγγελία στο Δασαρχείο και θα δεις πως δεν θα του περάσει από το μυαλό να το ξανακάνει. 
Επίσης δες τα άρθρα στην ενότητα : Γιατί είμαστε κατά τις αιχμαλωσίας 

Στείλε στην διεύθυνση που έχει τα άγρια πιασμένα και θα τα κατασχέσουν οι άνθρωποι του Δασαρχείου.  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αα, και δείξε του τα άρθρα, και το προκαλεί με αυτό!

----------


## jk21

Ευθυμη ενα μεγαλο MΠΡΑΒΟ !!!!! 

οπως και στους ανθρωπους που επισημα ή ανεπισημα συμμετειχαν στην επιχειρηση ! Δεν μπορω να εκφρασω τη χαρα που νοιωθω .... 

ειμαι περηφανος για σενα και να πεις στους γονεις σου να ειναι πολυ περισσοτερο !!! να εισαι παντα το τολμηρο ,εξυπνο ,αλλα και μετρημενο παιδι που εχουμε γνωρισει !!!!

----------


## YELLOW

μπραβο Ευθυμη το ειπες και το εκανες . Τελικα ηταν το μαγαζι γαι το οποιο μιλησαμε και με μηνυμα ? οντως ειχε τοσα αγρια πιασμενα μεσα ? τι να πω δεν ξερω , υποτιθεται οτι το συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι εκανε μεγαλες εισαγωγες καναρινιων και προμηθευε απο οσο ηξερα πολλα αλλα μαγαζια της πολης , αν το γυρισε τωρα στο εμποριο αγριων καλα να παθει προς συμμορφωση και των αλλων μαγαζιων γιατι εδω τα νεα μαθαινονται ευκολα και πολλοι θα ταρακουνηθουν. Οποτε να ξερεις οτι δεν εκανες μονο μια καλη πραξη αλλα ταραξες τα νερα εδω περα !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μακάρι, γιατί το είχε παρακάνει πια... παλιά δεν έφερνε, πριν λίγους μήνες είδα ότι είχε φέρει μερικά, μετά όμως άρχισε να το παρακάνει και έφερνε πολλά πουλιά. Ας ξαναφέρει και θα ξανά πάθει, αν δεν έχει μάθει ήδη από αυτή την φορά, χαχαχα!!!  :winky: 
Μακάρι να ΜΗΝ ξαναφέρει άγρια... είναι κρίμα! Αν όλοι κάναμε μία καταγγελία στο Δασαρχείο, με ένα μόνο τηλ., σε κάποιο μαγαζί ο κόσμος θα ήταν καλύτερος. Δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο και μου το απέδειξε ο κ.Στέλιος αυτό ...

----------


## Μπία

Ωραίο το ρεπορτάζ και αξιέπαινη η όλη επιχείρηση.Σήμερα ελευθέρωσα μία καρδερίνα .Το καημένο το πουλάκι,πως πέταξε μόλις το άφησα από το χέρι μου!!!Μπορείτε μήπως μέσω πμ να μου πείτε ποιό pet shop είναι αυτό ?Ρωτώ επειδή ψωνίζω για τα ζώα μου από το μεγάλο κοντά στο **** κ αν είναι αυτό δεν θα ξαναπατήσω.Βλέποντας τις φωτο πιστεύω πως είναι άλλο.

----------


## YELLOW

Όχι Μπία αυτό που αναφέρει ο Ευθύμης είναι απο την άλλη πλευρά της πόλης ...

----------


## Steliosan

Δεν εχω λογια για να σε ευχαριστησω ευθημη πραγματικα με συγκινησες. :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## vag21

πιστευω αυτη η φραση του Καζαντζακη ταιριαζει γαντι στον ευθυμη.


*«Να λες εγώ, εγώ μονάχος μου θα σώσω τον κόσμο.Αν χαθεί, εγώ θα φταίω…»*

----------

